# Hackintosh sur PC Xiaomi notebook pro



## jean512 (7 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un à t-il monté un hackintosh sur un portable Xiaomi notebook pro ?

Merci


----------



## johnios (8 Juillet 2018)

Tu as un guide sur tonymac.

Bon courage, après 3 ans sur hackbook je suis revenu à un vrai macbook pro.
Sur mon hackbook j'avais pu le mettre à jour de yosemite, à el capitan, à sierra, sans trop de problème, puis impossible de faire passer le hackbook à high sierra car trop de chose avaient changer dans le système (dont un important kext pour l'écran 4k du portable), il fallait tout refaire ou rester sur sierra, et ça m'a saoulé de devoir faire des backup à chaque fois avant de tester si une mise à jour cassait ou non le système.


----------



## jean512 (8 Juillet 2018)

oui je connais ce site mais je voudrais avoir l'expérience d'un français qui l'a fait.


----------



## davidcicode (13 Juillet 2018)

Désolé pour la réponse tardive? J'ai monté un hackintosh sur le Mi Notebook pro. Il fonctionne parfaitement bien, concernant les maj je ne sais pas j'en ai fais aucune


----------



## jean512 (14 Juillet 2018)

quelle version du notebook pro ? tout marche ou tu as changé la carte wifi ?


----------



## johnios (16 Juillet 2018)

jean512 a dit:


> quelle version du notebook pro ? tout marche ou tu as changé la carte wifi ?



il y a tout dans le guide, ce qui marche et ce qui ne marche pas, comme le fait que la carte wifi est soudée et ne fonctionnera jamais avec macos, donc dongle usb obligatoire pour avoir du wifi, pour imessage et continuity ça va être compliqué avec le dongle usb mais pas impossible....


----------



## kaalister (5 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Lors de l'installation de High Sierra ou de Mojave, avez vous eu des kernel panic ? De mon coter, je ne parviens pas à faire l'installation après avoir suivit une 20ène de tutos.


----------



## Nephthys (15 Décembre 2018)

kaalister a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Lors de l'installation de High Sierra ou de Mojave, avez vous eu des kernel panic ? De mon coter, je ne parviens pas à faire l'installation après avoir suivit une 20ène de tutos.


Hello,

J'en ai eu mais j'ai réussi à installer Mojave en changeant le SSD. Celui d'origine peut poser des soucis lors de l'installation, cf. cette note sur le dépôt XiaoMi-Pro sur Github (une excellente base pour installer OS X sur ce portable) :

Recent model uses PM981 SSD instead of PM961. This EFI doesn't fully support PM981, and PM981 users can replace their SSDs or visit How to fix PM981 in 10.3.3(Not working yet!) to see the progress.
PM981 SSD's serial number starts with MZVLB, and PM961 SSD's serial number starts with MZVLW.​


----------



## kaalister (15 Décembre 2018)

Nephthys a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'en ai eu mais j'ai réussi à installer Mojave en changeant le SSD. Celui d'origine peut poser des soucis lors de l'installation, cf. cette note sur le dépôt XiaoMi-Pro sur Github (une excellente base pour installer OS X sur ce portable) :
> 
> ...


Merci de ta réponse, je vais essayer ca dès que j’aurai changer de ssd. Pourrai tu me donner la reference exacte de ton ssd car je viens de voir qu'il y a plusieurs ssd en MZVLW  ?


----------



## kaalister (20 Décembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai changé de SSD c'était bien mon problème merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1149541 (11 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, 
J'ai aussi le Xiaomi Notebook Pro, dans sa version i7 16Go.
Je suis justement à la recherche d'une solution pour remplacer mon dongle USB Wi-Fi pour libérer un port USB et avoir le Bluetooth.

Quelqu'un aurait déjà fait la manipulation ou s'y connaitrait en carte Wi-Fi ?
J'ai commandé une 1820A (pas reçu), qui apparemment se substitue parfaitement à la Intel 8265 mais j'ai l'impression que pour ce Xiaomi Notebook Pro c'est plus compliqué que sur les autres PC portable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1149541 (30 Avril 2019)

lesbidets a dit:


> Hello
> J'ai fait un hackintosh sur mon Xiaomi Note book pro.
> Resultat mitigé.
> Wifi ne fonctionne pas.
> ...



Bonjour, Comment as tu activé le bluetooth au démarrage ?


----------

